# Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort Dreaded Tour



## luckyguy101 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi Fellow TUG Members,

My Sweet Baboo and I are leaving Friday for three weeks at the Kona Hawaiian, so we'd like to know what the Wyndham Predator Patrol is currently offering as incentives to their unsuspecting tour/owner's update participants.

Any and all input will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## klpca (Jul 1, 2012)

We just got back yesterday. We were offered - are you ready - $125. Woo hoo. We passed. We forgot to put the parking pass on our rear view mirror and nothing happened...so I'm pretty sure you can just bypass the concierge if you don't want to waste the time.

We did a snorkel trip with Fair Winds out of Keauhou to Kealakekua Bay that was just fabulous. Great snorkeling!


----------



## Luanne (Jul 1, 2012)

We've stayed here several times and have never done the tour.  They didn't seem real hard core about it.


----------



## lprstn (Jul 2, 2012)

We don't ever answer the phone or sign up for a tour - at least we haven't this year :-D and vacations have never felt so good!


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 2, 2012)

*Got $200*



luckyguy101 said:


> Hi Fellow TUG Members,
> 
> My Sweet Baboo and I are leaving Friday for three weeks at the Kona Hawaiian, so we'd like to know what the Wyndham Predator Patrol is currently offering as incentives to their unsuspecting tour/owner's update participants.
> 
> Any and all input will be greatly appreciated!



We refused and they upped it to $200.  We went and had a nice Hawaiian lady (and we are very old  ) and she basically said we had enough timeshares and go and enjoy them.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 2, 2012)

Why would you even consider doing a tour, if you dread it?


----------



## Aaron Kristen (Jul 4, 2012)

Luanne said:


> We've stayed here several times and have never done the tour.  They didn't seem real hard core about it.



Good to know. We stayed a few years ago, hastled enough to go, waste of time.
Going back in March/april 2013. Not even going to bother going to the consierge desk.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 4, 2012)

Aaron Kristen said:


> Good to know. We stayed a few years ago, hastled enough to go, waste of time.
> Going back in March/april 2013. Not even going to bother going to the consierge desk.



I think you do have to stop by to get the parking permit, but even then they were okay with us not wanting to take a tour or buy any of the promo activity package.  I'm very good at saying "no".  I have kids.


----------



## artringwald (Jul 4, 2012)

At timeshares, I usually check in while DW waits in the car. I tell them I'd be glad to take the tour by myself, which I sometimes do, but DW will never do another, which she won't. They give me the parking pass, the cheap gifts, and candy, and let me go without much of a pitch. They can't twist DW's arm if she's not there.


----------



## jebloomquist (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm heading to Kona Hawaiian tomorrow.

If they want to help me with the required notary signature that I need on the Internal Conveyance Deed that I have on a Bali Hai property that I recently purchased on ebay, then I will talk to them. I will show them the other 4 ebay purchased pending deeds that I have and ask them for any help they can do to hasten them along as well.

I don't think that they want to see me any more than I want to see them.:rofl: 

I never talk to them unless I want something from them.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jul 7, 2012)

We went a couple of years ago while staying there.  We had a poor young man who was clearly new.  He was flabbergasted that I bought my TS on ebay and was able to exchange for Hawaii.  He left us alone a couple of time while he went to get help and then came back, ending the sales pitch very early and we got our gift.  I almost felt sorry for him.


----------



## hapstersmom (Aug 7, 2012)

falmouth3 said:


> We went a couple of years ago while staying there.  We had a poor young man who was clearly new.  He was flabbergasted that I bought my TS on ebay and was able to exchange for Hawaii.  He left us alone a couple of time while he went to get help and then came back, ending the sales pitch very early and we got our gift.  I almost felt sorry for him.



LOVE It!


----------

